# Decathlon (or other cheaper folders)?



## Teuchter (9 Nov 2012)

As the "office cyclist", a colleague asked me for recommendations for a cheap bike for his girlfriend. She is looking to cycle to work and currently walks so it's not more than a mile or two each way. They live in a flat with limited storage options so they were planning to lock whatever bike they got to railings across the road from their flat. He also voiced the idea that he'd like to ride the bike too "if it wasn't too girly" and could be easily adjusted.

To me, this sounded like the perfect job for a folding bike. Able to be folded for easy storage in their flat and easily adjusted to fit either him or her.

Now I used to own a Dahon Mu P8 which I thought was a great bike but this sort of thing is outside of their budget (which I get the impression is "as cheap as they can get away with"). I see plenty of positive comments on other Decathlon bikes on these forums (the Triban road bike for instance) so was wondering if anyone had any experience of their folding bikes like this one:
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/bfold-5-id_8202740.html


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Nov 2012)

Not sure about this model but I think Dahon used to manufacture folders for Decathlon. I am sure someone will know on here though.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2012)

There isn't much on the BTwin to go wrong, and it's usually covered by a good g-tee !


----------



## robgul (9 Nov 2012)

Yep - I'd go for the Decathlon cheap and cheerful folder, perhaps a slightly more expensive model than the one in the link to improve the component quality - I'm pretty sure they're made by Dahon. 

The Hoptown 5 was my alternative option had I not found an "as new" Dahon built Dawes folder at a knockout price.

Rob


----------



## Sara_H (10 Nov 2012)

I just bought a hoptown 5. It's my first folder so can't compare, but I'm very happy with it. 

It rides perfectly, easy to fold and unfold and all of us in the family from my 10 year old to my 6'2" OH can ride it. Perfect for a few miles, and the gears make moderate hills manageable, though I did get off and walk up a really steep hill! 

In short, I love it!


----------



## Teuchter (12 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the replies - positive comments passed on.

She's apparently trying to persuade him that they should buy two bikes so they could go for rides together at weekends. My colleague is aghast at this suggestion that a bicycle could be used for recreation as well as transport.

I see I'll need to do more work here.


----------



## Andy Davies (12 Nov 2012)

Just a suggestion but I had this very dilemma myself recently. I ended up taking advantage of the Cycle to Work scheme through my employer so I could get a better brand at a small payment each month. When looking through the decathon/tesco folding bike options they didn't cut it against the 'proper' brands. Maybe worth seeing if your friends can take advantage of a similar scheme?


----------



## Teuchter (13 Nov 2012)

Andy Davies said:


> Just a suggestion but I had this very dilemma myself recently. I ended up taking advantage of the Cycle to Work scheme through my employer so I could get a better brand at a small payment each month. When looking through the decathon/tesco folding bike options they didn't cut it against the 'proper' brands. Maybe worth seeing if your friends can take advantage of a similar scheme?


 
Don't know why I didn't think of suggesting that as we are signed up to cyclescheme at our work and I used it myself last year.


----------



## Andy Davies (13 Nov 2012)

Teuchter said:


> Don't know why I didn't think of suggesting that as we are signed up to cyclescheme at our work and I used it myself last year.


 
Yep it's a good scheme. I think I pay something like £24/month (works out that you really pay £16/month after taking the tax into account) on an 18 month scheme for my Dahon Vitesse D7 which I am really pleased with. Wasn't worth me getting an expensive Brompton for my use. I have a short commute the other end of a train and haven't managed to use it really yet, it's a 25 min brisk walk so hope todo it in just under 10 mins. But have used it locally quite a bit and will be a godsend for camping next year! I just need to build my confidence on London roads.

I really recommend the bike though!


----------



## Brommyboy (13 Nov 2012)

Expect cheap to give a poor ride! Save up to buy something worthwhile that you can enjoy using.


----------



## Teuchter (13 Nov 2012)

Brommyboy said:


> Expect cheap to give a poor ride! Save up to buy something worthwhile that you can enjoy using.


I agree... but it's persuading non cyclists of the wisdom of this when they don't appreciate the difference between a decent bike and something cheap, shiny and vaguely bike shaped.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Nov 2012)

My first bike was a cheap, simple bike. It was a rigid mountain bike made of steel and heavy, about 1/2 the price of similar bikes made of aluminium and lighter. I used that bike for everything, long commutes, triathlons(!!), recreational rides. I kept it for at least 6 years, and only got rid of when I emigrated.

There are good, cheap bikes. I'd happily get that bfold if I wanted a cheap bike, on the basis that my partner's hoptown has worked out very well for him, and spending 3 times (or more) on a Brompton would have made no difference for his usage.

(I've got a reasonably good folder these days, and a Giant road bike. From small acorns ...)


----------



## Teuchter (3 Dec 2012)

Just as a follow-up to this, my colleague (after expressing surprise that I'd cycled in this morning) announced that today's snow was his fault as he bought a bike for his girlfriend yesterday. They went for the cheapest of the Decathlon folding bikes, the B-fold 3 which is single speed. Apparently the "£40 extra for the one with gears" was too much . He does however seem quite impressed with it so far (though they haven't actually ridden it thanks to snow and ice) and concedes that he will probably borrow it to use himself occasionally.


----------



## joolsybools (18 Jan 2013)

Blimey, I didn't know they did them so cheap, mind you 13.8 and 14kg for a folder isn't to be sniffed at. Let us know how she/they get on with it.


----------



## Brommyboy (19 Jan 2013)

When Bromptons first became very popular, they cost about £600. A friend of mine would not pay that much, so bought the Dahon Tideway at half the price. With its weight at almost 35 lbs, he found that it was necessary to modify it. By the time he had reduced it to the same as the Brompton, he had spent another £300. Not much of a deal. I have seen a cheap folder where the long arm derrailleur touched the ground in certain gears, if the tyres were slightly soft. The Brompton copy that was illegally produced at half cost had no bearings for the rear pivot, so the aluminium frame (incidentally much heavier than the normal steel one!) would soon wear out at this point. Some of the more recent cheaper models are actually made from Dahon frames, but it may be impossible ever to obtain replacement frame parts when (not if) required. You pays your money and you takes your choice.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2013)

It really does depend on use: I put 8,000km/year on my folder (140-240km/week commuting), take it on crowded trains, have flown across the world with it, put it in the back of a Ka and cycled along the Ruhr valley, ridden London to Brighton 3 times and the Dunwich Dynamo on it. I wouldn't be happy with a cheap, decathlon folder.

My partner has put a few hundred kilometres on his, used it to multimode commute occasionally on the London Overground, which allows non-folded bikes at all times, cycled 15km to the city a few times on summer Sundays, taken on Eurostar once and the longest trip has been a 30km pootle (with me) around the Loire valley. He wanted a folder so it could live in the corner of the room always ready for a half hour coffee-and-cake run. He couldn't be happier with his £250 Hoptown, and I doubt he will ever wear out the frame - mere slip of a boy that he is.


----------



## robgul (19 Jan 2013)

It's horses for courses .. as with any bike. 

I would suggest that for most casual folder use the Decathlon machines would be fine, and good value ... they do look very much as if they are Dahon manufactured (as are lots of other rebadged brands like Phillips, Raleigh, Dawes* etc)

* my Dawes folder even came with a Dahon branded manual for the folding instructions????

Rob


----------



## AKA Bob (20 Jan 2013)

If they don't want to buy a Dahon then tell them to look at the Terns which is a company set up by one of the Original Dahon designers. Just like a Dahon but cheaper!


----------



## StuartG (22 Jan 2013)

These occasionally appear on ebay: http://justwilliams.wordpress.com/2009/02/15/the-raleigh-ikea-folding-bike/


----------



## The Eco Worrier (23 Jan 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Just as a follow-up to this, my colleague (after expressing surprise that I'd cycled in this morning) announced that today's snow was his fault as he bought a bike for his girlfriend yesterday. They went for the cheapest of the Decathlon folding bikes, the B-fold 3 which is single speed. Apparently the "£40 extra for the one with gears" was too much . He does however seem quite impressed with it so far (though they haven't actually ridden it thanks to snow and ice) and concedes that he will probably borrow it to use himself occasionally.


 
I followed the link and Decathlon described their bike thus "OCCASIONALLY riding on roads and easy to store. A folding bike, pure and simple! "

It's main function is storage, with riding it an added bonus??


----------



## Little My (24 Jan 2013)

AKA Bob said:


> If they don't want to buy a Dahon then tell them to look at the Terns which is a company set up by one of the Original Dahon designers. Just like a Dahon but cheaper!


 
Cheaper?! Have you seen the prices for the top end Terns? I'd say both makes fall into the same price bracket, depending on the model you choose. They are of comparative quality considering they have been designed by the same people who now sue each other over the rights to the design.
Tern are marketing themselves as an improvement on the Dahon designs, as Josh Hon was not happy with the substandard quality of Dahon frames and components knocked out by Dahon China (owned by his dad), so decided to set up his own shop (or rather to keep the most important bit of the business - Dahon Global responsible for innovations, patents and marketing and the Taiwanese factory where they make the higher quality bikes).


----------



## AKA Bob (24 Jan 2013)

Little My you are probably right. What would a happy Brompton owner know anyway?


----------



## Little My (25 Jan 2013)

AKA Bob said:


> Little My you are probably right. What would a happy Brompton owner know anyway?


Ha! I know I'm right !
Seriously, I've been looking into it as my dream bike is a sporty, expensive folder (some of the top end Dahons and Terns are as light as road bikes and have insane range of gears). My goal - ride it through Richmond Park and fly past gaping roadies !


----------



## The Jogger (31 Jan 2013)

I was thinking of one of these as the train company (southern) seem to have an over enthusiastic rev inspector lady pulling people about having full size bikes on the train during peak times, also you can't really get past the barrier staff at Victoria with a FS bike in the evening peak.

Any views on them , they had a good review in CA


http://www.decathlon.co.uk/tilt-9-folding-bike-copper-id_8202739.html

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlrQ9JSg8Os


----------



## robgul (31 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I was thinking of one of these as the train company (southern) seem to have an over enthusiastic rev inspector lady pulling people about having full size bikes on the train during peak times, also you can't really get past the barrier staff at Victoria with a FS bike in the evening peak.
> 
> Any views on them , they had a good review in CA
> 
> ...




Can't quite see the advantage for the massively higher price ... belt drive? - heavier frame? - why? - the regular Decathlon folder at £250 would do the same job (and you've only spent half the money if it doesn't ... and it would probably be more saleable)

Rob


----------



## Teuchter (31 Jan 2013)

robgul said:


> Can't quite see the advantage for the massively higher price ... belt drive? - heavier frame? - why? - the regular Decathlon folder at £250 would do the same job (and you've only spent half the money if it doesn't ... and it would probably be more saleable)


I'd guess you're paying for the belt drive (for cleanliness on busy commuter trains), hub gears and dynamo lighting.

Looks a fairly good spec for the price but in my opinion it does look bloody ugly!


----------



## BJH (31 Jan 2013)

They do a single speed for £130 and and a 6 gear version for £179 - I was quite impressed


----------



## arallsopp (1 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I was thinking of one of these as [...] you can't really get past the barrier staff at Victoria with a FS bike in the evening peak.


 
Ah.. you say that, but after my recent off I had to get a full sus heavyweight recumbent back home from that very station. After a couple of rejections (Bromley trains are very frequent) I twigged that the platforms are all joined up on the other side of the barriers, so picked the friendliest / emptiest looking one, steered towards it, then veered off to the right platform once I was safely past 

If it can be done with 8 foot worth of steel, it'll certainly work with a folder


----------



## The Jogger (1 Feb 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Ah.. you say that, but after my recent off I had to get a full sus heavyweight recumbent back home from that very station. After a couple of rejections (Bromley trains are very frequent) I twigged that the platforms are all joined up on the other side of the barriers, so picked the friendliest / emptiest looking one, steered towards it, then veered off to the right platform once I was safely past
> 
> If it can be done with 8 foot worth of steel, it'll certainly work with a folder


 
Ha, nice one, folders are allowed it's the full sized bikes that aren't and were I board platforms 15 - 19 doesn't give me the same scope you have  hence thinking of a folder next c2w scheme at work.


----------



## g4iwo (29 Jun 2014)

I am a regular cyclist but live outside London which means that I can't bring my bike onto any train that arrives before 9.45 and i have to wait until 7pm to get home! This has meant that I have been using the london hire bikes - i have found them a little unreliable. You can't guarantee that there will be abide available not a space at the station when you get back. At worst i had to travel for 10 minutes to find a space and then walk 20 minutes back! This led me to look at folding bikes. I don't have a lot of money- so i looked at the decathlon bikes. I bought the BFold3 for £140. I am 6 ft tall , not slightly built - but this bike is a great ride. Very comfortable.It folds up as required for my morning train ride . Its quite heavy but lifting it on and off the train is as much carrying involved!
It does not have gears. But has anyone here ridden a London hire bike. If so you have almost certainly never used anything than top gear on it. So the Bfold3 - no gears less to go wrong- is perfect for London riding . I have had mine two months now and think its great !


----------



## EricTheRed (24 Jul 2014)

I've also got the Bfold3 (single speed £139). It came with lights, a bell, some natty grips of the type that help prevent your hands going numb, and a pretty decent carrying bag too. Personally, I find the 55 inch gear is low enough to get up most hills around town and I freewheel if I'm going any faster than about 18mph. The only time I actually fold the bike is when using car, bus or train, because it's cheap enough not to get nicked (touch wood) so I just lock it to railings outside shops, museums, cafes, etc, whereas I'd have to carry an expensive Brompton with me at all times (even the lightest titanium Brompton is heavier than not having to carry a bike at all). I did test a Brompton, which is clearly a thing of beauty and I've always wanted one, but I found the ride of the 20 inch wheeled el-cheapo Bfold to be astonishingly superior; probably due to the 20x1.95 tyres that seem to iron out the bumps and make poor road surfaces a little smoother somehow. Maybe it is true that fat tyres run at lower pressures have lower rolling resistance; either that or it's the larger radius that is making the difference. I mainly use it around town, but I've given this bike a real hammering, and my longest trip has been a 75 mile towpath ride (the supplied saddle isn't that great for long rides though). Yes, 75 miles on this bike feels like doing 100 miles on my full sized touring bike, but between this bike and a Brompton (I can't compare against other small wheel bikes as these are the only two small wheeled machines I've ridden) I'd choose the Bfold. And I prefer the single speed, rather than the geared version. With the best will in the world, I wouldn't want to clean the transmission of a folding bike every time I rode it, and the efficiency of a dirty derailler based transmission can be several percentage points lower than a dirty single speed, reducing the efficiency of bike that is already less efficient mechanically than a standard full size wheeled bike.


----------



## Petanque (14 Aug 2014)

Interesting, I have been looking at the Decathelon B Fold7 as well. I was very tempted, seemed like a very well built bike with a reasonable spec. 299.99€ here in France, including mudguards and rack. Not bad. In the end I went for a Dahon Vitesse D8, got a very good price including delivery from Fudges Cycles in Epsom. In the end the Branded Dahon and superior finish swung it for me. I have previously owned a Bike Friday and in that context I am very impressed with the Dahon build quality.


----------

